# 15" wheels for my 2003 530i Sport



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> *The 540i actually has bigger rotors (in terms of mass and thermal capacity) than the 330i. The 540i front rotors are 324mm x 30mm and the 330i rotors are 325mm x 25mm. The 540i rotors weigh 23.5 pounds, whereas the 330i rotors only weigh 19.6 pounds each.
> 
> The difference in wheel fitment seems to be related to the relative position of the calipers and rotors to the wheels. The E46 calipers are located further outboard than the E39 calipers. (Or the E46 wheels are located further inboard - it all depends on your frame of reference.) This is consistant with the fact that Brembo and StopTech big brake kits require spacers on the E46 platform (usually) while they don't always require them on the E39 platform.
> 
> ...


Thanks! What size are the 530 brakes?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

robg said:


> *Thanks! What size are the 530 brakes? *


 The 530i brakes are the same part number as the 540i brakes. Front rotors are 324mm x 30mm and the rear rotors are 298mm x 20mm.


----------

